# Dining Room Wainscot Project



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

The room has been this way for some time now. I still have to cut the red paint into the crown moulding, chair rail and door/window frames.

I have to trim out at the doorways leading to the kitchen and living room. I should have done this with an actual door frame, but at this point going back is not an option. I'm going to try and get away with finishing it off as simply and cleanly as possible. If anyone has suggestions let me know. I can take and upload photos at any time.

I also have a plan to tie the living room standard base moulding into the dining room, by stacking standard base on top of the larger base in the room. Has anyone done this? Would this be too much, or just right? I think it would look good, and allow me to run it through the living room, to create a finished and seamless look. Almost as if it was the plan all along.

Once again, comments, tips and suggestions are appreciated with regards to any and all of it.

Brian


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great! I think if it were me, I'd change out the outlets and covers for some white ones.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks perfect, great work! It makes me want to tear-out the picture frame wainscot I did in the foyer, and do a rail & stile like you did. Did you have to fill/sand any of the joints between the rails and stiles to make them blend correctly?

I agree about changing the outlets. The off-white seem a little old/dingy against the bright white wainscot.


----------



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

hyunelan, I actually was reading your threads and loved what you did. Very impressive work.

With regards to the stiles and rails, this is one of the benefits to photography. In person you can see some of the seams. I rushed this part of the job (had to be done for the housewarming, and was dealing with very limited time) and in the end it bothers me. I plan to go back, hit them with the sander and then refill. I honestly hadn't put much thought into the outlets, but now that you mention it, they do stick out. I have in the past tried painting outlets with the same paint I did the trim in. It looked "alright" but of course there were brush strokes etc. I might just pick up some new, clean pieces and be done with it.

I should be doing more painting, and trim work tonight. Got into the mood again, and almost finished my main floor bathroom work. Off to the large living room and beyond.

Brian


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice work! I've been wanting to do something like this in my house for some time, but have been putting it off.

How high is the top rail from the floor?

Barb


----------



## JSBshade (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that came out great
And only plywood as filler
I assume it must have been sanded plywood/fishiness side ?
For a 1st time project that came out great


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Very nice work! I've been wanting to do something like this in my house for some time, but have been putting it off.
> 
> How high is the top rail from the floor?
> 
> Barb


Barb, back when I was in business I put the chair rail at 32 inches to the top of the rail, off the finished floor.


----------



## Scott1106 (Nov 21, 2012)

Brian,

I have some questions I was wondering if you could answer for me?


----------

